# Is this gear real or fake?



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 21, 2011)

View attachment 33653

Hey guys,

Does this Test E from Balkan look legit?  The UPIC code doesn't seem to work.  If it's fake, they went FAR out their way to make it look good.  They even put plastic safety wrap around the vials.  The liquid is clear, btw.  I'm not happy right now!!


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Jul 21, 2011)

some time my test comes in clear also. it all depends on the type of oils the use to make the test. the only real way is to have it tested. if you are unsure of the product then it is time to get a new source.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 21, 2011)

EO can give it a more clear appearance


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 21, 2011)

Balkan pharma issues UPIC codes which can be checked on their website.  It lets you know if it's a good # or if it's counterfeit.  It also lets you know how many times the number has been entered... This one says counterfeit.  Oh well, hopefully it contains something...


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 21, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Balkan pharma issues UPIC codes which can be checked on their website.  It lets you know if it's a good # or if it's counterfeit.  It also lets you know how many times the number has been entered... This one says counterfeit.  Oh well, hopefully it contains something...




Damn if it is they sure went to great lengths to make it look real


----------



## paolo584 (Jul 21, 2011)

My test e oil looks like that. Depends on the oil used


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm not concerned with the oil, I just hope their is gear in it! Haha.


----------



## paolo584 (Jul 21, 2011)

start pining brotha.


----------



## rocco0218 (Jul 21, 2011)

Where did you get it?


----------



## Crank (Jul 21, 2011)

looks fine


----------



## DEE151 (Jul 21, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> View attachment 33653
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Does this Test E from Balkan look legit? The UPIC code doesn't seem to work. If it's fake, they went FAR out their way to make it look good. They even put plastic safety wrap around the vials. The liquid is clear, btw. I'm not happy right now!!


 i did not know BP made 10ml vials.. its all amps that i know of


----------



## DEE151 (Jul 21, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> View attachment 33653
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Does this Test E from Balkan look legit? The UPIC code doesn't seem to work. If it's fake, they went FAR out their way to make it look good. They even put plastic safety wrap around the vials. The liquid is clear, btw. I'm not happy right now!!


 I had plenty of test that was clear not a big deal. but PM me I would like to know were I can get some BP 10ml vials


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 21, 2011)

I like the clean packaging. But wasn't the Balkan guy arrested and identified to have been selling counterfeit gear? 
I don't really like any ugl that is surrounded by controversy, & balkan is one of them. But give it a run, and tell us if it's legit


----------



## BigBird (Jul 22, 2011)

It's a good sign when the lot and EXP #s are printed in separate typestyle font than the rest of the characters on the vial.  I'm just trying to find anything positive to focus on for you ANMLHouse!!  Also, the print is in a foreign language as opposed to English and I read somewhere that majority of bunk gear will have English printing on it regardless of where it's made.  There's anything I'm thinking of: I recently used Tren Hex in a 25ml vial labeled British Dragon.  I'm almost certain BD was not the manufacturer of this Tren; however, the vial contained actual Tren - and good Tren - (I've ran Tren prior and knew what to expect).  Point is, maybe Balkan did not produce these vials which would make them counterfeit but they could very well contain the Test E they're labeled as.  The counterfeiter could just be selling gear labeled as BP in order to capitalize on the BP name.  It's possible.  At the end of the day it's a crapshoot.  Hopefully it contains sterile gear otherwise your source will go out of business quick fast and in a hurry I would think.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 22, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> I like the clean packaging. But wasn't the Balkan guy arrested and identified to have been selling counterfeit gear?
> I don't really like any ugl that is surrounded by controversy, & balkan is one of them. But give it a run, and tell us if it's legit


 
Balkan is a pharmaceutical company owned by Merck, it's not a UGL. However, I feel like what I have may be UGL with some serious work into the label!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 22, 2011)

BigBird said:


> It's a good sign when the lot and EXP #s are printed in separate typestyle font than the rest of the characters on the vial. I'm just trying to find anything positive to focus on for you ANMLHouse!! Also, the print is in a foreign language as opposed to English and I read somewhere that majority of bunk gear will have English printing on it regardless of where it's made. There's anything I'm thinking of: I recently used Tren Hex in a 25ml vial labeled British Dragon. I'm almost certain BD was not the manufacturer of this Tren; however, the vial contained actual Tren - and good Tren - (I've ran Tren prior and knew what to expect). Point is, maybe Balkan did not produce these vials which would make them counterfeit but they could very well contain the Test E they're labeled as. The counterfeiter could just be selling gear labeled as BP in order to capitalize on the BP name. It's possible. At the end of the day it's a crapshoot. Hopefully it contains sterile gear otherwise your source will go out of business quick fast and in a hurry I would think.


 
Well my buddy got in on the same gear with me, and he pinned his last night.  I guess I'll wait to hear how he reacts.  No fever, swelling or pain?  I'm pinning that shit!!! hahaha.


----------



## CigarMan (Jul 22, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> View attachment 33653
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Does this Test E from Balkan look legit?  The UPIC code doesn't seem to work.  If it's fake, they went FAR out their way to make it look good.  They even put plastic safety wrap around the vials.  The liquid is clear, btw.  I'm not happy right now!!



Though I do not have experience with Balkan products, I have seen delays with two different manufactures products with new products being added to their website database.  It is usually a 2-3 month delay from what I have seen.  The one vial in the picture shows the expiration date of 06.15.



DEE151 said:


> i did not know BP made 10ml vials.. its all amps that i know of


I thought the same thing until I checked out their website and seen the new vials on the products page.

.


----------

